# grooming question



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I wouldn't shave any part of the sanitary area. Just cut the hair if she feels there is a need. Unless the poop is wet, it's pretty unlikely poop will get on normal furnishings, and the hair is there for a reason on the vulva and tip of penis.


----------



## boulderdonna (Sep 12, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> I wouldn't shave any part of the sanitary area. Just cut the hair if she feels there is a need. Unless the poop is wet, it's pretty unlikely poop will get on normal furnishings, and the hair is there for a reason on the vulva and tip of penis.



Thank you, glad I decided to trust my gut. I called her and asked her to just trim instead of shave and she told me she couldn't trim - it was just shave or no shave so I went and picked him up. Now we have to wait till the 20th for an appt but it's better than getting shaved. I just did not trust the groomer.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow. If she said she can only shave and not trim...I would guess she is not a very skilled groomer and you dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Sounds like you made a very good decision.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Yeah, seriously I wouldn’t trust this groomer. I keep Aidan’s hair/fur brushed with a good rake. No trim is needed for mats ect. I don’t even do this dai, but can’t fathom why a groomer would shave any part of a golden.


----------

